# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  The next Gloved Hand murder

## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have released a dramatic new trailer previewing the show's 2015 storylines, which includes footage of the next Gloved Hand murder.

The soap's new serial killer recently struck for the first time by murdering Rick Spencer, but scenes featuring the next shock death have already been filmed.

Hit play below to watch the new trailer in full:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0qQ3HFaxpw

The Gloved Hand Killer is someone with access to the patients at the local hospital, and Digital Spy understands that he or she will murder someone else within the next few weeks.

With Danny Mac's character Dodger Savage due to leave the show soon, fans will no doubt wonder whether he could be the unlucky victim. 

However, as the trailer also shows Jason Roscoe being admitted to hospital due to his ongoing struggle with an eating disorder, it's possible that he could find himself in the killer's sights as well.

Hollyoaks' new trailer shows a variety of other big moments ahead, as Will Savage teams up with Sienna Blake to target the other two women in Dodger's life - Maxine Minniver and Theresa McQueen.

Dodger's exit storyline will also include a fire on the Savages' boat, which is teased in the trailer too.

The first footage is also released of Ste Hay's HIV storyline, while Cameron Campbell looks set to be caught out as Leela Lomax confronts him over Sam and Danny's hit and run deaths.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans saw the Gloved Hand Killer strike again in Tuesday's E4 first look episode (February 3), choosing the villainous Will Savage as a second victim.

The unknown culprit, who is thought to be one of the hospital staff, previously bumped off Rick Spencer at New Year and has now ensured that Will's reign of terror in the village is over forever.

Hollyoaks' Gloved Hand Killer at work
Â© Lime Pictures
Hollyoaks' Gloved Hand Killer at work

When Hollyoaks producers first announced the Gloved Hand story last year, they explained that someone with access to the patients believes they have a right to decide who should live or die.

The show's latest E4 episode also appeared to line up the main suspects, with five of the regular characters disposing of medical gloves just moments after Will had been given his lethal injection.

Here, Digital Spy takes a look at the main contenders, some of the early clues and the likelihood of each one being the killer.

*Lindsey Butterfield*


Out of the current regular hospital staff, Lindsey is the character we've known for the longest period of time. Hollyoaks loves to surprise its audience and there's no doubt that Lindsey turning out to be the Gloved Hand rather than one of the show's newcomers would be a big shock.

Lindsey also had possible motives for both murders. As part of the Roscoe family, she had seen that Rick's presence usually caused more harm than good. She would also naturally hold a grudge against Will for trying to kill Cindy Cunningham, one of her closest friends.

The junior doctor is no stranger to murder as she previously helped Cindy and Mercedes to cover up Doctor Browning's grisly death. More recently, she has shown a darker side to her personality in her desperate attempts to keep Freddie out of prison over Mercedes's apparent demise.

*Kim Butterfield*

We don't know too much about Kim just yet following her arrival in October last year. As a relative newcomer, Kim is still something of a blank slate, so few fans would question it if she turned out to be the ruthless Gloved Hand Killer.

Due to her ties with Lindsey and the Roscoe family, Kim had a close link to the first murder. Just before Rick was killed, Kim was arguing with Joe and had been told to find a new place to live by Sandy, providing her with possible reasons to cause the Roscoes pain by targeting Rick as revenge.

More generally, Kim's introduction in the hostage week with Big Bob showed that she's not a character to be messed with. Her subsequent interactions with Grace and the Roscoes have again shown that she is a formidable force.

It was also Kim's idea to take a selfie with Will at the hospital when she thought he was unconscious - a telltale sign that her attitude towards the job isn't always strictly professionalâ¦

*Tegan Lomax*


Tegan may be an official suspect, but she's currently an unlikely option in our eyes - in part because she has so many other big storylines running at the moment! With her illness, the 'switched at birth' scandal and her ongoing love triangle with Leela and Ziggy, surely Tegan doesn't have the time to plot a string of murders at work too?

Tegan also has a strong moral compass, so it would be a big surprise if she turned out to be the sinister Gloved Hand. With that said, Tegan has experienced more than her fair share of tragedy in the past 12 months - most notably when her parents were killed in a hit and run. Could the pressures of the past year have turned Tegan into a secret villain?


*Celine McQueen*

Outwardly, Celine is sweet and ditzy, but she's more switched-on than she first appears - especially when it comes to matters at work. We saw this last year when Celine rumbled Jason Roscoe's eating disorder and was the first person to correctly diagnose him with body dysmorphia.

Celine was also arguably the most suspicious character in the episode which saw the Gloved Hand make its first appearance. She knew that Rick had upset Jason when the teen confided in her about his dad's attempts to force-feed him. As Jason continued to tell her about his body image problems and his troubled history with Rick, Celine told him: "Sometimes things get better when parents leave." Shortly afterwards, Rick was killed.

More recently, Celine has also shown an aversion to Will, admitting to her colleagues that he gave her the "heebie jeebies". Could she be capable of killing off the patients that she doesn't like?


*Dr S'avage*


At first glance, there doesn't seem to be much benefit for Dr S'avage to kill off the patients, since a series of unexplained deaths would reflect badly on the hospital and he is a more senior figure there. He would, however, be better placed than most to cover up the real reasons for any deaths.

We're also suspicious that in both cases, the Gloved Hand hasn't stuck around to see its victim flatline. When Rick was in trouble due to his lethal injection, S'avage and his team attempted to revive him - and the same opportunity could have been given to Will if Dirk had called for help. Could ambitious S'avage be putting some of the patients in danger for the glory of successfully bringing some of them back from the brink?

A more obvious motive could be that S'avage wanted rid of Will due to the shame he was causing to his family. Additionally, after several unstable members in the extended Blake and Savage clan, it'd be no surprise to Hollyoaks fans to see another one in the mix!

----------


## tammyy2j

I think it is Kim

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks has officially launched its #GlovedHandDiary treasure hunt - and one of the clues is right here on Digital Spy.

Tuesday's E4 first look episode (May 12) saw the revelation that the Gloved Hand Killer has been keeping a secret diary - and pages from the book of secrets have now escaped into the real world in a fun event organised by the Channel 4 soap.

Mariam gets a lethal injection
Â© Lime Pictures
Hollyoaks' Gloved Hand Killer

One particular page from the Gloved Hand Diary is now live on Digital Spy, but we've hidden it away somewhere on the soaps section.

The diary entry is hidden behind a link, but our only advice is to have a good look around our regular soap pages and see if you can spot anything odd.

Hollyoaks is releasing five diary entries in total, which were all written by the Gloved Hand at various stages of the dark storyline.

The Gloved Hand tries to avoid being seen
Â© Lime Pictures
The Gloved Hand will soon strike again

As well as giving an insight into the unknown killer's personality, each entry ends with a cryptic clue which fans can solve. 

Those who track down all of the pages and solve every clue will find that their answers spell out a juicy new spoiler - the name of the Gloved Hand's next victim.

In real life, the Gloved Hand diary entries were all penned by a Hollyoaks scriptwriter who knows the identity of the killer.

The writer in question is one of a very small number of people on the Hollyoaks set who are aware of the murderer's identity.

The Gloved Hand sneaks up on Mariam
Â© Lime Pictures
The Gloved Hand targeted Mariam Andrews this week

Hollyoaks will be releasing hints and details of where to find the other diary entries on the show's official website and social media pages today (May 13).

Fans can follow the treasure hunt via the Twitter hashtag #GlovedHandDiary today and the race is on to see who can figure out the killer's next move first!

----------


## lizann

think it is dumb celine

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' much-loved McQueen family need to watch out - as one of them will become the Gloved Hand Killer's next victim.

Cryptic clues released in the Channel 4 soap's #GlovedHandDiary challenge spell out the surname 'McQueen' - a sinister insight into who the killer will be bumping off next.

The Gloved Hand tries to avoid being seen
Â© Lime Pictures
Hollyoaks' Gloved Hand Killer

Five pages from the Gloved Hand Killer's secret diary have been released into the real world today, giving fans a unique insight into the unknown culprit's personality.

Digital Spy, the Daily Star, Heat and The Sun each had one page from the book of secrets, while the final one was released on Hollyoaks' Facebook page at 4.30pm today (May 13).

DS's Gloved Hand page was from February and detailed the killer's decision to take the life of Will Savage.

We hid the image away behind a link in our Soap Joiners, Movers and Leavers section, which appeared to show a new Hollyoaks character - David Keg-Helllorn played by Dale Vend-Hogkrill. In reality, both names were fake as they're just anagrams of Gloved Hand Killer!

A Hollyoaks Gloved Hand Killer diary entry
Â© Lime Pictures
Diary entry #2 - as first seen on DS

We've now gathered together all of the pages for you to take a look at - can you spot the clues that spell out McQueen? And are there any tell-tale signs in there as to who the Gloved Hand could be?

The Gloved Hand diary entries were penned by a Hollyoaks scriptwriter who knows the identity of the killer, so they're all worth reading closely.

Hollyoaks gloved hand killer clue
Â© Lime Pictures
Diary entry #1

Hollyoaks fans will now be left on tenterhooks to see which McQueen will be killed off as the dark storyline intensifies.

Some viewers will already know that Nana McQueen will be the next character to be admitted to the Dee Valley Hospital following a fire at home, so could her days be numbered?

Hollyoaks gloved hand killer clue
Â© Lime Pictures
Diary entry #3

Mercedes McQueen will also face a dangerous situation next week as she gets caught up in a shooting involving the warring Roscoe family, but could this put her in the Gloved Hand's clutches?

Newcomer Reenie McQueen fits the bill as a classic Gloved Hand target after the way she has treated her family in the past, but has she done enough to capture the attention of the ruthless killer?

Hollyoaks gloved hand killer clue
Â© Lime Pictures
Diary entry #4

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "One more member of the McQueen family looks set to be reaching the end of the line, but as always fans will have to keep their eyes peeled for the shocks and surprises to come."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

Hollyoaks gloved hand killer clue
Â© Lime Pictures
Diary entry #5

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks stars filmed a sombre episode this week as a funeral took place for a member of the much-loved McQueen family.

Paparazzi photographers caught cast and crew working on the scenes on location at a church in Liverpool.

Nick Rhys filming on location in Liverpool for Hollyoaks
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Nick Rhys filming on location in Liverpool

Nick Rhys, Jorgie Porter & James Sutton filming on location in Liverpool for Hollyoaks
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Nick Rhys, Jorgie Porter & James Sutton

Jennifer Metcalfe filming on location in Liverpool for Hollyoaks
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Jennifer Metcalfe filming on location in Liverpool

The funeral is for the next unlucky victim of the Gloved Hand Killer, who has been targeting patients at the Dee Valley Hospital since January.

Earlier this week, it was revealed that a McQueen will be the next character to be murdered - leaving fans on tenterhooks to find out which member of the family will be bowing out.

While the target's identity remains a secret, the new pictures help to narrow down the field as James Sutton (John Paul), Jorgie Porter (Theresa), Jennifer Metcalfe (Mercedes) and ZÃ¶e Lucker (Reenie) were all present for the scenes with their alter egos alive and well.

Other cast members involved in the funeral episode included Nick Rhys (Lockie Campbell), Ayden Callaghan (Joe Roscoe) and Charlie Wernham (Robbie Roscoe), who recently returned to filming following a break to shoot the Bad Education movie.

Ayden Callaghan filming on location in Liverpool for Hollyoaks
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Ayden Callaghan filming on location in Liverpool

Charlie Wernham filming on location in Liverpool for Hollyoaks
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Charlie Wernham filming on location in Liverpool

----------

lizann (16-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

so phoebe dies

----------


## parkerman

Sorry to intrude as I don't watch Hollyoaks, but when I saw the heading I thought you were referring to Dot Branning in Eastenders.....

----------


## lizann

> Sorry to intrude as I don't watch Hollyoaks, but when I saw the heading I thought you were referring to Dot Branning in Eastenders.....


 wait for crossover eastoaks or hollyenders

----------


## lizann

> Sorry to intrude as I don't watch Hollyoaks, but when I saw the heading I thought you were referring to Dot Branning in Eastenders.....


 wait for crossover eastoaks or hollyenders

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> wait for crossover eastoaks or hollyenders


I'd love a cross-over of soaps for just one storyline for an anniversary occassion or something.
Trevor Royale vs Phil Mitchell vs Cain

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> wait for crossover eastoaks or hollyenders


I'd love a cross-over of soaps for just one storyline for an anniversary occassion or something.
Trevor Royale vs Phil Mitchell vs Cain

----------


## Perdita

Dee Valley Hospital will become more dangerous than ever on Hollyoaks this summer as the Gloved Hand Killer begins to change tactics.

The unknown serial killer has been murdering patients at the hospital since January, choosing targets who appeared to 'deserve' punishment for some form of wrongdoing.

Rogue Rick Spencer, evil Will Savage and alcoholic midwife Mariam Andrews were the first three victims of the Gloved Hand. 

The sinister villain also made a failed attempt to bump off Diane O'Connor, who had her own chequered history after supporting her rapist stepson Finn and sleeping with Porsche McQueen's husband Lockie Campbell.

However, Digital Spy can reveal that the Gloved Hand Killer will soon become more ruthless than ever by starting to pick off victims who have done nothing wrong.

The change in the killer's approach marks a major turning point in the dark story, indicating that nobody is safe as the Gloved Hand now has a growing thirst for blood.


A Hollyoaks insider told DS: "It was always the plan for the killer's approach to change as the story progressed. The hospital staff member behind the Gloved Hand deaths initially wanted to use their position to dish out a twisted form of justice. As time has gone on, the power has gone to the killer's head and the temptation to strike again proves too great.

"The fourth death will take place at the hospital soon, while a fifth victim will also be claimed before the summer is over. There are some powerful scenes coming up as the upcoming deaths should have a big emotional impact on the viewers and villagers alike." 

Show bosses hinted at the Gloved Hand Killer's growing malevolence in the recently-released Gloved Hand Diary, which detailed how and why the different victims had been chosen.

The first entry from January read: "Things have been so hard lately and it makes me so mad when our hospital resources are taken up by lowlifes. Time for a clear out! I'm in the perfect position to do this unnoticed, unseen. Everyone has a purpose and this could be mine."

However, a more sinister entry from May hinted at the change in the killer's thinking, stating: "I am in control and I don't take my responsibility lightly. But I'd be lying if I didn't say I was starting to enjoy it."

Dr S'avage, Lindsey Butterfield, Kim Butterfield, Tegan Lomax and Celine McQueen are the main five suspects in the Gloved Hand mystery - but the killer's identity remains a closely-guarded secret, with only a handful of people on the Hollyoaks set currently aware of the story's outcome.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Charlie Wernham has paid tribute to his on-screen love interest Mandip Gill following her emotional departure from the soap.

The actor's character Robbie Roscoe was left devastated in Monday's E4 first look episode (June 15) as Phoebe McQueen died in hospital just moments after she had agreed to marry him.

Phoebe had delighted her loved ones by pulling through after a shock shooting left her in a coma, but tragedy struck when the sinister Gloved Hand Killer decided to give her a lethal injection.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about Gill's exit as Phoebe, Wernham commented: "It was sad to say goodbye to Mandip. I literally came back from filming the Bad Education film and she was going. 

"I've worked with Mandip a lot and we always had a good laugh. We had really, really good fun and we became very close - certainly over the last six months when we started to do a lot of scenes together. 

"It was really sad to see her go because out of everybody in the building, she was one of my favourite people and I looked forward to going to set with her. So that was a bit of a shame, but Robbie is available now so we'll see who he moves onto next!"

Phoebe McQueen in hospital
Â© Lime Pictures

Robbie Roscoe at the hospital
Â© Lime Pictures
Phoebe agreed to marry Robbie shortly before her death

Phoebe's death is the second time that the Gloved Hand Killer has decided to target someone close to Robbie. His father Rick Spencer was the first victim in January.

Asked whether he wants Robbie to get further embroiled in the Gloved Hand mystery as a result, Wernham replied: "Yeah, definitely. I'd love him to be involved in that, but not too involved to the point where he gets killed! 

"I don't know much about it at the moment. I only know what I've seen on screen briefly and from doing the scenes before and after the Gloved Hand has killed people close to Robbie. 

Robbie Roscoe at the hospital
Â© Lime Pictures
Robbie's shock discovery

"No-one in the building knows what's going on with the story - none of us know who the killer is or anything like that. It's quite nice to have that because we're all speculating as well, so it adds a bit of excitement to it. 

"I'd certainly like to be involved in it a lot more when the story starts developing and gets a little bit more juicy, but as I say - not too involved!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will reveal the identity of the Gloved Hand Killer in the soap's 20th anniversary week.

The unmasking of the sinister villain will be one of the major storylines taking centre stage when the Channel 4 soap celebrates its big milestone in October.

The Gloved Hand tries to avoid being seen
Â© Lime Pictures
The Gloved Hand Killer

Fans know that the Gloved Hand has claimed the lives of four characters at Dee Valley Hospital since January, striking against Rick Spencer, Will Savage, Mariam Andrews and Phoebe McQueen.

When the identity of the unknown culprit is finally revealed to viewers, it won't be the end of the storyline as there are still more twists and turns to come in the dark tale.

Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood commented: "Within the 20th birthday week, the Gloved Hand Killer will reveal themselves to the audience in a truly spine-tingling way.

"That story will then take off in a direction that I don't believe anyone is going to see coming."

Phoebe gets a lethal injection
Â© Lime Pictures
Phoebe was the most recent victim of the Gloved Hand

Another show regular will fall victim to the Gloved Hand later in the summer, and with the killer now targeting innocents as well as villains, it seems that nobody in the village is safe.

Hollyoaks turns 20 on October 23.

----------

lizann (09-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The Gloved Hand Killer has reappeared once again on Hollyoaks - choosing popular character Esther Bloom as a new target.

Esther (Jazmine Franks) received a visit from the mysterious villain while she was asleep in her hospital bed in Friday's E4 first look episode (July 17), leading to another shock cliffhanger for the show.

The coffee shop owner had been recovering at Dee Valley after giving birth to a baby boy prematurely, leaving her vulnerable to the unhinged hospital worker who is claiming the lives of various patients.

The latest E4 airing saw the Gloved Hand close in on Esther by preparing to give her a lethal injection. 

However, when Esther suddenly suffered a heart attack before the Gloved Hand could strike, it raised an alarm on her machines and the unknown culprit was forced to scurry off to avoid being caught.


The Gloved Hand Killer visits Esther
Â© Lime Pictures
The Gloved Hand is ready to get rid of Esther forever

Gloved Hand suspects Kim, Lindsey, Celine, Tegan and Dr S'Avage were all on duty at the time of the incident - keeping them all firmly in the frame for the time being.

The biggest finger of suspicion in the episode was pointed at Kim (Daisy Wood-Davis) as she disapproved of her girlfriend's decision to keep the baby she had been carrying for Grace Black and Trevor Royle.

Kim was also lurking closest to Esther's hospital room after the Gloved Hand's visit. Could she have wanted to get rid of Esther as part of her continued obsession with Grace?

Kim lurks after the Gloved Hand's visit
Â© Lime Pictures
Kim lurks after the Gloved Hand's visit

With Esther's life now hanging in the balance, her fate will be revealed in Monday's first look airing.

----------


## Perdita

There could be another shock death coming up on Hollyoaks as the Gloved Hand Killer sets their sights on a new victim next week.

Although the identity of the unlucky person is currently under wraps, the killer's latest plan will be faced with obstacles as the net finally starts to close in on them.

The Gloved Hand Killer has been bumping off patients at Dee Valley Hospital since January but the show's recent autumn trailer hinted that everything was about to change.

Next week, Dr S'Avage will continue his mission to discover the culprit's identity, telling Cindy Cunningham that the strand of hair they found in the Gloved Hand's locker belongs to Tegan Lomax. However, this comes after Celine McQueen has sneakily tampered with the labels on the DNA samples to protect her own big secret, having spent weeks taking appetite suppressants.

As Dr S'Avage asks Tegan for her ID and locker key, it becomes clear that she is not planning to go down without a fight. 

As the Gloved Hand sets their sights on the next victim, Cindy sets up a hidden camera in the drugstore and waits for the villain to be unmasked. Will her plan be successful? Or has she just landed herself in danger?

The culprit will finally be revealed as part of the soap's 20th anniversary week.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes next week on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Daisy Wood-Davis has hinted at a surprising resolution to the Gloved Hand Killer mystery.

While fans are still busy guessing and sharing theories, cast and crew at the Channel 4 soap are now aware of the culprit's identity as the big reveal scene was filmed weeks ago.

With her character Kim Butterfield still high on the list of suspects, hit play above to see what Daisy had to say when we quizzed her on the red carpet at the Inside Soap Awards 2015.

The actress also spilled some gossip on the very surprising way Kim will try to split up Freddie and Lindsey, as well as pondering whether her unstable character can ever be redeemed.

Hollyoaks fans will discover who the Gloved Hand is when the show celebrates its 20th anniversary in the week commencing Monday, October 19.

----------


## tammyy2j

> There could be another shock death coming up on Hollyoaks as the Gloved Hand Killer sets their sights on a new victim next week.
> 
> Although the identity of the unlucky person is currently under wraps, the killer's latest plan will be faced with obstacles as the net finally starts to close in on them.
> 
> The Gloved Hand Killer has been bumping off patients at Dee Valley Hospital since January but the show's recent autumn trailer hinted that everything was about to change.
> 
> Next week, Dr S'Avage will continue his mission to discover the culprit's identity, telling Cindy Cunningham that the strand of hair they found in the Gloved Hand's locker belongs to Tegan Lomax. However, this comes after Celine McQueen has sneakily tampered with the labels on the DNA samples to protect her own big secret, having spent weeks taking appetite suppressants.
> 
> As Dr S'Avage asks Tegan for her ID and locker key, it becomes clear that she is not planning to go down without a fight. 
> ...


Did I miss this death?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Did I miss this death?


Nope, the death is still to come.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Kim

This storyline is still going on? Wow, must be a record for Hollyoaks.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks regular Dr S'Avage has become the latest victim of the evil Gloved Hand Killer.

The pompous character was murdered in Monday's E4 first look episode (October 19) as his investigation into Dee Valley's unhinged serial killer cost him his life.

Andrew Greenough played the role of S'Avage for a one-year stint, but he filmed his final scenes for the Channel 4 soap a few weeks ago.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy today, Greenough commented: "I will miss all of my Hollyoaks family - the actors, directors, production and crew. Of course I will also miss Dr S'Avage - he's been a dream part to play and getting to kiss Anna Passey, Zoe Lucker and Stephanie Waring was just the icing on the cake. 

"Working with other talented artistes like David Kennedy, Helen Lederer and of course not forgetting my 'Angels' - Jess, Daisy, Sarah and Sophie - have all added to this gift of a part.

"Even though Dr S'Avage wasn't a real doctor, I think all he ever wanted was a wing at Dee Valley Hospital named after him, with a big theatrical opening and Sienna, his love, to unveil it."

S'Avage has spent the past few weeks probing the Gloved Hand Killer mystery at the hospital. His final episode saw him discover the culprit's identity thanks to a hidden camera he had planted.

With the truth sinking in, a shocked S'Avage rushed off to share his knowledge with his sidekick Cindy Cunningham and police sergeant Ben Bradley - but disaster soon struck in a terrible twist of fate.

As S'Avage rushed through Hollyoaks Pride with the Gloved Hand in pursuit, gangster Trevor Royle fired a shot at his enemies Robbie and Jason Roscoe. The bullet hit one of the lighting rigs at the festival, sending it crashing straight down onto S'Avage.

The Gloved Hand then seized a perfect opportunity to silence S'Avage forever by giving him a lethal injection amid the chaotic scene. S'Avage was rushed to hospital, but killer suspect Kim Butterfield later broke the news to his loved ones that he had sadly died.

Hollyoaks fans will finally discover who the Gloved Hand Killer is on Wednesday at 7pm on E4 and on Thursday at 6.30pm on Channel 4. This episode will also see the Gloved Hand strike against their third victim of the week.

digitalspy

----------


## suzewebb

If it is lindsay i reckon freddie might be the next victim!!!!

----------


## lizann

kath kim's twin also buzzed as ghk

----------


## lizann

> If it is lindsay i reckon freddie might be the next victim!!!!


 ask and you shall receive

----------


## lizann

> If it is lindsay i reckon freddie might be the next victim!!!!


 ask and you shall receive

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks could be set to kill off another character.

A new video series called #Hollyoaks360 is set to debut online tonight (May 6), which allows fans to interact with detective DS Thorpe as he explores an imagined crime scene from the Gloved Hand Killer.

He visits the Roscoe home cordoned off by police tape, exploring clues from items belonging to Lindsey, Kim, Mercedes and Silas.

Could it be that the Gloved Hand Killer is lining up another murder on the show?

The video campaign will be available on YouTube and Twitter following tonight's episode.

The Gloved Hand Killer storyline continues on Hollyoaks this evening, with Lindsey Butterfield on the run after committing seven murders.

She will converse with fellow serial killer Silas Blissett.

The #Hollyoaks360 series will also feature other behind-the-scenes access, and is compatible with VR headsets such as Google Cardboard.


Digital Spy

----------

